# Nilfisk C110 Anygood?



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi

Im looking to purchase a new pressure washer, and came across the Nilfisk C110.3-5 X-tra. 

Can anyone comment on its performance/reliability etc.. not really heard of Nilfisk before.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

ash_s3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im looking to purchase a new pressure washer, and came across the Nilfisk C110.3-5 X-tra.
> 
> ...


really really good mate i have the c 1.20 and it's really good :thumb: never had 1 problem with it over the last 3/4 month :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I have this one after being recommended to me by -kev- and I must say its great. Does exactly what I need and as I was told it has metal parts and not plastic like the similar Karcher versions. For the price I got it for around £47 you just cant go wrong.

I would say go for it, for that money you cant really complain. I am tempted to get the extension hose for it also, but that actually costs more than the PW itself, which is a bit of a git, but hey ho.

Ben


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb bits of kit, heres a few videos of my c120 in action;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2098449&postcount=36

Ben, i agree the extension is pretty expensive but it makes life alot easier as the PW can stay in one place during use;


----------



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, Argos have it for £49.99 on special offer (+£6 odd delivery) but its an online exclusive so cant use my £10 voucher  

Also, theres a guy on eBay who sells graded Nilfisk gear, hes selling it for £39.99 + £6 delivery. 

Also fancy a snowfoam lance but looks like thats going to cost more than the actual washer!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

theres an age old debate about whether a foam lance is worth the money, imo it is as it helps remove as much dirt as possible before touching the car so reduces the risk of swirls being inflicted. others say they aren't worth the outlay but thats their opinion


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> Ben, i agree the extension is pretty expensive but it makes life alot easier as the PW can stay in one place during use


Yeah your right mate, thats the one thing that is really agitating me, it gets all tangled up and then you have to keep going back to it and pulling the PW around with you, so thats why I am tempted to get one, just makes life a bit easier. Which length did you go for?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> theres an age old debate about whether a foam lance is worth the money, imo it is as it helps remove as much dirt as possible before touching the car so reduces the risk of swirls being inflicted. others say they aren't worth the outlay but thats their opinion


I also agree with this, at first I thought it was a bit of a gimmick, and just looked good in pics. After leaving my car under a tree for a couple of days it was covered in sap, you could really feel it on the paint. Anyway, I got the snow foam out and fired it over the car and then left it for a bit and then rinsed it off with the PW again, and it totally removed everything. I didnt have to raise a hand to the car after that. It was nice and clean, obviously the car had been treated with wax etc, but it just took it off the car. This then convinced me that it does actually do something and just isnt for looks.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Yeah your right mate, thats the one thing that is really agitating me, it gets all tangled up and then you have to keep going back to it and pulling the PW around with you, so thats why I am tempted to get one, just makes life a bit easier. Which length did you go for?


got mine from world of power - an extra 7 metres. iirc theres someone who makes PW hoses to any length on ebay, good quality from what ive heard too


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> got mine from world of power - an extra 7 metres. iirc theres someone who makes PW hoses to any length on ebay, good quality from what ive heard too


Thanks, yeah I think that kind of length would be enough, thats like over 20ft. Do you connect it to your existing hose or just connect the new one?

(sorry for slightly hijacking)


----------



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

I take it you still have to handwash the car after snowfoam? The snowfoam just removes the loose dirt? 

Sorry for the newbie Q's but its all new to me!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

extension fits to the PW like the original one does and the original fits to the extension so it can still be fitted to the trigger assembely as normal


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ash_s3 said:


> I take it you still have to handwash the car after snowfoam? The snowfoam just removes the loose dirt?
> 
> Sorry for the newbie Q's but its all new to me!


depends how dirty the car is tbh, if its just dusty then you should just need to foam it.


----------



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Kev, much appreciated.

Think i'll get the washer for now and see how i go!

Cheers all


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've just ordered a C110 off amazon, had a free voucher so £30 aint bad at all  the karcher actually exploded (literally!) when I washed the car last night  just need an adaptor for the foam lance now. I wouldn't mind a C120 but the price difference is too much the amount I've spent on things that say B and end in RABUS this weekend I need to stop!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> superb bits of kit, heres a few videos of my c120 in action;
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2098449&postcount=36
> 
> Ben, i agree the extension is pretty expensive but it makes life alot easier as the PW can stay in one place during use;


cha ching££££ cha ching££££ :lol:

Kev have you a link for the guy who make's the hose?cheer's


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...0&pmod=180506275709&po=LVI&ps=63#ht_870wt_911

might see about one soon myself..


----------



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, got it out of the box today and had a go with it.

Pretty impressed, seems to be built better than my old Karcher and i like how it stores all the accessories on the unit. 

For less than £50 im happy with my new purchase!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I got mine too, not tried it yet or taken it outta the box though! Gonna order a new adaptor for the foam lance and hope it gets here for the weekend  I paid £30 delivered


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I got mine too, not tried it yet or taken it outta the box though! Gonna order a new adaptor for the foam lance and hope it gets here for the weekend  I paid £30 delivered


good price that James :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> good price that James :thumb:


Was with a discount/coupon thingy I got given by a mate at work, cheaper than replacing the bits on the karcher. And being a non pro (concentrating more on modding my car than detailing others now!) It'll be perfect I'm sure. It certainly looks better spec than the karcehr it replaces which lasted around 8 years


----------



## Reaper90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im thinking of getting c120 as well

i also want the snow foam lance 

is it seperate for the snow foam gun or do i just need the adaptor?

sorry for the newbie question


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

does the c110 have adjustable pressure? I managed to take the paint off my Impreza with a karsher even though I was trying to be careful with it :wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

DomIpswich said:


> does the c110 have adjustable pressure? I managed to take the paint off my Impreza with a karsher even though I was trying to be careful with it :wall:


pressure can be adjusted to low or high. i always have mine on high, never had a problem - i keep the lance about a foot away from the car at all times


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Reaper90 said:


> im thinking of getting c120 as well
> 
> i also want the snow foam lance
> 
> ...


the supplied bottle is rubbish, you'll need a foam lance with a kew/alto fitting - autobrite on here are one of the cheapest at around £40 iirc


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> pressure can be adjusted to low or high. i always have mine on high, never had a problem - i keep the lance about a foot away from the car at all times


Same on the c110? Not actually used mine yet and probably won't as the footy is on, which adaptor is needed for that?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Same on the c110? Not actually used mine yet and probably won't as the footy is on, which adaptor is needed for that?


i belive so james, you'll know which one it is because the dirt blaster one isn't adjustable iirc, the one you'll need turns one way for low, other way for high. i'll check my photobucket and see if ive got some pics


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pic qualities a bit poor, but you get the idea 

on low pressure;










on high pressure;


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

legend


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

can you explain the low pressure high pressure pics as i have no idea what i'm looking at?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Notice how the tip is further away from the lance in the top picture?


----------



## badenj (May 25, 2010)

where is the cheapest place to get a nilfisk c110 cheapest ive seen so far is 60 quid from argos


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

£50 delivered from amazon was cheapest I found.


----------



## bigperm (May 8, 2010)

ebay 39.99 £6 p&p


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

do i have that option of on my c100 as i've always just clicked it in and pulled the trigger.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

johnnyc said:


> do i have that option of on my c100 as i've always just clicked it in and pulled the trigger.


I would imagine so. the adjustable nozzle just push and clicks onto the end of the lance, which attaches to the trigger assembly


----------



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine was £49 online at Argos


----------



## Furkin (Jul 5, 2010)

Maggi:
Sorry - Didn't you say £30 inc a couple of pages back ? Or was this for something else ?
I'd go for one at that price,,,,


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah but after a discount/coupon code I was given kindly by a friend. Think she gets them from work or something, not that I care where they originated from


----------



## Furkin (Jul 5, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah but after a discount/coupon code I was given kindly by a friend. Think she gets them from work or something, not that I care where they originated from


ah - thanks for that.

I've given up trying to use the 'Voucher' systems out there. I never got one to work, on any product.

On the Nilfisk C110, I see a shampoo bottle on all the pictures,,,, does anyone know if this is an actual lance type attachment ? Must be worth it if it is eh ?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It is, but it's not like a HD lance in that it doens't mix air into it. The air is what makes the foam so thick and stick to the car. And it was more like a gift voucer i think, she just gave me the code, I plugged it in to the tune of £20


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Aye its a little detergent bottle. Foams up good with your car shampoo but nothing like the "snow foam" It's as good as you'd get from the power washers you see at public car washing facilities. 

I use it for the car, and if I have some left I give the house windows a quick blast with the shampoo & wax mix to get most of the crap off over time.


----------



## Furkin (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up. It also answers a post of my own, asking about the reservoir on a Karcher 2020.

It looks like a gotta 'splash' out on a proper lance/bottle (for the above K).

As far as I can see, my cheapest would be £50 inc Del ? Is that about right ? Are there cheaper (but decent quality) out there ?

_ooops - sorry for the hijack,,,,, hopefully help other readers also._


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I'm still trying to change the adaptor on mine, I'm almost tempted just to buy a new one as mine seems stuck proper


----------



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fancy a snowfoam lance for mine, just seems silly money compared to the actual pressure washer!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ash_s3 said:


> Fancy a snowfoam lance for mine, just seems silly money compared to the actual pressure washer!


true, but it's the best way to get foam IMO. the supplied bottle wastes product as it produces at best a slightly soapy watery mix that runs off the car straight away, whereas a foam lance has an adjustable nozzle for the spray pattern and also a knob to adjust the foam thickness (water/foam ratio) so it can be thickened up so it clings for as long as possbile on the car to do it's job of loosening/removing as much dirt as possible before touching the car. 
you'll find peoples opinions on foam lances differ greatly but I wouldn't be without mine now tbh


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah I'm still trying to change the adaptor on mine, I'm almost tempted just to buy a new one as mine seems stuck proper


Get the lance in a vice and use a set of mole grips or similar to get the lance adapter off:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Nilfisk lance somewhere, I haven't used it in months!!

Might sell it later...


----------



## ash_s3 (Aug 11, 2008)

might have to get one, wheres best?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was gonna do it today but got caught doing family stuff. Hopefully tomorrow if I get a chance ill swap em around.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ash_s3 said:


> might have to get one, wheres best?


the lances the traders on here sell all do the same job - made in the same factory too I believe.. autobrite and Cleanyourcar are usually running group buys on them


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the CYC one is slightly different? Or are made for Tim in Italy, but most of the others are bought through autoraechem?


----------

